# AM Problem #19- Geotech 6 minute solutions



## Road Guy (Jul 8, 2006)

If anyone can do that problem in 6 minutes I will storm the governors mansion in your state and hold them all hostage until they give you an honary PE License :lol:

The "solution" is about 2 pages long.....


----------



## Brimstone (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually, it's not that bad. The solution is long because each resultant is broken down individually. Once you get the basics of retaining walls down, you could probably do it in 6 minutes.

With a 2-layer retaining wall, I find it easier to quickly draw a pressure diagram with resultant forces. The equations and overturning moments are easier to management and crunching the numbers is faster.


----------



## Hill William (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Brimstone, I think Roadguy needs directions to your state's capital


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

he said "probably" do it in 6 minutes...

but just in case, where do you live?


----------



## Brimstone (Jul 13, 2006)

Just a few states over to the west from you in Mississippi. So I can expect you sometime tomorrow?


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 13, 2006)

Mississippi? :dunno:

Y'all got y'all some engineers over dere? All I see in Missippi are trees, beaches and casinos. What y'all engineer over dere? 

Just kidding around. Like I have room to talk being from Lousy-Anna!  :thumbsup:

Since we are practically "homies" I figured its OK toi mess with ya. But don't let none of them yankees talk like this to ya! 

Ed


----------

